# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  I found the cure

## sayian

Yep. I found the cure.

After 2 years of intense research (when I started having severe hairloss) I found the cure.

It works, I regrew a lot of hair back and this hair will never fall again.

What is the cure ?

The cure is a combination of nutrients (some specific amino-acids, some specific vitamins, some specific minerals and plants), a specific diet, some specific exercises. I say specific because if you don`t follow the specific part, the cure is no longer efficient. How does the cure work ? Exactly like finasteride + something else, just that the cure has no side effects. NO side effects, not even a slight side effect, everything is natural. Everything. Yes, everything is natural and nothing that can be found just at one company. (so I give no brands / no advertising )

So what is the conclusion ? you just have to dig up like I did, 2 years of intense research, speaking with doctors, checking medical studies, rechecking medical studies, researching stuff on specific cultures and dna.

How does the cure work ?

It simply blocks the process of hairloss  that some males activate via a abnormal gene, also it helps to grow new hair.

Cant it grow all the lost hair back ? No. It will work only for those with alopecia that still have hair, so if you start the cure you will no longer lose hair and grow back 10% of hair that will never fall again. But on very old bald spots, the cure does not work as those areas are "dead".

I am on the cure for 5 months and I grew back 8% of hair. Hair does not fall anymore, I know a doctor who told me 50 % of the cure and he is on it for 15 years, it just helped me to complete "the cure". 

Will I post the cure here ? no. I am not doing that. I want to sell the cure because I am poor and I am living in a poor country. This is my work, my stress, my personal research that lasted months and months of reading and checking facts and checking information and so on. If you don`t like this, I don`t care, it simply is my work and I need money. So I decided to sell the cure via ebay or something, I don`t know how exactly. I will sell it to 3 persons at the same time and then those persons can do whatever they want with it. Post it everywhere, sell it, don`t care.

How can they be sure that I am not scamming ? they can`t. I don`t have any idea how to prove that I am not scamming. I will start writing the cure in a word document, it will take like 4-5 pages. That is the cure.

Yeah, it feels good to have hair again and to know that I will never loose it, without using that stupid minoxidil that caused hairloss to me, without using that stupid finasteride that gave me depression. All natural baby.

Cheers

----------


## sayian

SO I guess no one is interested.

----------


## mlc2010

> SO I guess no one is interested.


 no because if you had the real hair loss cure, you would be a multi billionaire, not peddling it on a forum

You do not have the cure for hair loss

How the hell do you know it blocks the abnormal gene that causes hairloss? you tested it, right? you spent thousands of dollars testing this cure, on multiple people over a course of few years, right? of course you didn't

The only way you will have your hair permanent is if you staple the hairs to your head

I find it hard to believe you discovered the holy grail of hairloss whilst big pharma companies spend billions on it, and have not yet lol

----------


## Foreverlacey

Let me know how Ebay worked out for you Sayian. I just discovered the cure for cancer and plan to sell it there when I complete my diagrams and charts on Microsoft Paint. I have all my research and documentations ready to sell in Word.

----------


## sayian

Multi billionaire ? How so ? It`s not a single substance / product / ingredient. It`s a mix of specific things. 

How can I get billionaire from that ? 

I have the cure for hair loss. I halted my hair loss and regrew 8% still regrowing; I do not use finasteride / minox / nizoral / etc.

How do I know ? I have checked the studies, I even provide links in the word document.

THE BIG PHARMA COMPANIES ARE NOT INTERESTED INTO FINDING THE "CURE". You don`t understand business.

I do not care if you believe me or not, everything I know is based on studies. Yep, real studies, real results. You just have to dig 2 years, as I did and then to put everything together.

That requires to be smart.

As I explained, everything is well-described in the document (pictures, studies, etc). 

Not something like : "take this , put that, buy that", but " This works because this was proven to X , here is the study that shows this" etc.

----------


## tom23

have you pictures of your very specific 8% regrowth then ?

----------


## sayian

No, I did not pictured my progress. But I might look up for some old photos and post then and now  :Smile:

----------


## mlc2010

> No, I did not pictured my progress. But I might look up for some old photos and post then and now


 You have all the medical studies etc to prove the cure for hairloss? but you didnt take any pictures of your progress? not very smart, is it? 

especially when trying to sell the so called cure for hair loss

----------


## sayian

> You have all the medical studies etc to prove the cure for hairloss? but you didnt take any pictures of your progress? not very smart, is it? 
> 
> especially when trying to sell the so called cure for hair loss


 Dude my intent was not to sell this, but to get my hair back. And I did. My nightmare is over.

Now I got the idea to put all my work together and sell it.

----------


## mlc2010

> Dude my intent was not to sell this, but to get my hair back. And I did. My nightmare is over.
> 
> Now I got the idea to put all my work together and sell it.


 I don't think you will sell any, without any sort of proof. do you not see how this looks? can you not see that there are lots of stuff for hair loss that people claim to work?

Tell me, how did you calculate that you grew back 8 percent of your hair?

----------


## robincurtz

I request to the mentor of this website to block this Idiot who is claiming the so called cure.

----------


## sayian

> I request to the mentor of this website to block this Idiot who is claiming the so called cure.


 I did not offend you to call me an idiot. If you are angry, you have personal problems.

mlc : I measured the areas

----------


## MostlyIrish

I have no doubt that a strict diet regimen, very specific exercises and a couple other changes that are too time consuming could hault hair loss. What I don't believe is you know the percentage, or even close to or the hair growth you achieved.
For that and wanting to sell your "document" on eBay to 3 people make you look like a moron. No offense intended as I imagine your not a moron but none the less that's how you look....

----------


## ThisSucksDude

u should be banned for getting my hopes up from 0% to 0.5%

----------


## sayian

Roflmao. So when someone finds a regimen that cures hairloss forever, he should be banned. Very very nice. I am thinking if I should post pics or not.

----------


## Louish

> Roflmao. So when someone finds a regimen that cures hairloss forever, he should be banned. Very very nice. I am thinking if I should post pics or not.


 You think you found the cure because you are stupid, in a few years when you realize you are still losing hair think about this I just wrote. Cheers.

----------


## sayian

> You think you found the cure because you are stupid, in a few years when you realize you are still losing hair think about this I just wrote. Cheers.


 You seem to not understand the Regimen. As I said, it is the same mechanism as a heavy dose of finasteride, with 0 side effects. (all natural). It works exactly in the same way, yup. I will never loose hair again. It is impossible. I have the studies that prove these "specifics" work as finasteride or even better. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Louish

> You seem to not understand the Regimen. As I said, it has the same mechanism as a heavy dose of finasteride, with 0 side effects. (all natural). It works exactly in the same way, yup. I will never loose hair again. It is impossible. I have the studies that prove these "specifics" work as finasteride or even better.


 1) If you emulate Finasteride then you are still losing hair just a bit slower. Ask anyone.

2) If you mimic the mechanism of Finasteride then you are inhibiting alpha 5 reductase to convert roughly 20% less testosterone to dht than it normally would. Said side effects are from this dht reduction, not the drug itself. So there is no way around those sides effects if you are have them with fina you will no matter how natural is the way you choose to lower your dht. Some people don't have much side effects or have no sex life anyway so they choose their hair. ( Full disclaimer I don't use any hair loss treatment aside from some Nizoral even though I don't believe in it.)

3) Did I mention your lack of intelligence?

----------


## sayian

> 1) If you emulate Finasteride then you are still losing hair just a bit slower. Ask anyone.
> 
> 2) If you mimic the mechanism of Finasteride then you are inhibiting alpha 5 reductase to convert roughly 20% less testosterone to dht than it normally would. Said side effects are from this dht reduction, not the drug itself. So there is no way around those sides effects if you are have them with fina you will no matter how natural is the way you choose to lower your dht. Some people don't have much side effects or have no sex life anyway so they choose their hair. ( Full disclaimer I don't use any hair loss treatment aside from some Nizoral even though I don't believe in it.)
> 
> 3) Did I mention your lack of intelligence?


 1. I emulate Finasteride with the specific oral substances (all natural) but adding the specific exercises will cause hair to not fall anymore (not even at a slow rate)

2. Side effects are from the drug itself, not from blocking 5ar conversion; please do your research

3. Yes, my intelligence is above yours.

----------


## Louish

[QUOTE=sayian;242841]1. I emulate Finasteride with the specific oral substances (all natural) but adding the specific exercises will cause hair to not fall anymore (not even at a slow rate)

2. Side effects are from the drug itself, not from blocking 5ar conversion; please do your research

3. Yes, my intelligence is above yours.[/QUOT

1)Exercices? Like scalp massages? LOL WOW

2) Well you are wrong, it is not a matter of doing research on the internet, it is called biochemistry and it is a fact. Lowering you dth is the cause of both the desirable effect and the side effects of any alpha 5 reductase inhibitor including natural stuff like saw palmetto. ( I am a biochemist btw)

3) The evidence proves otherwise. You are nothing nut a small time internet scammer.                                                                               ,

----------


## sayian

[QUOTE=Louish;242843]


> 1. I emulate Finasteride with the specific oral substances (all natural) but adding the specific exercises will cause hair to not fall anymore (not even at a slow rate)
> 
> 2. Side effects are from the drug itself, not from blocking 5ar conversion; please do your research
> 
> 3. Yes, my intelligence is above yours.[/QUOT
> 
> 1)Exercices? Like scalp massages? LOL WOW
> 
> 2) Well you are wrong, it is not a matter of doing research on the internet, it is called biochemistry and it is a fact. Lowering you dth is the cause of both the desirable effect and the side effects of any alpha 5 reductase inhibitor including natural stuff like saw palmetto. ( I am a biochemist btw)
> ...


 1. I made my research

2. Not scalp massage

3. You are not a biochemist, you are a liar, I will explain you why in 4.

4. The cause of side-effects from finasteride is not known (debated); no one knows exactly why finasteride causes bad side effects, the doctor who told me about 50% of the cure, also told me this. I searched it on the ineternet and it's true : No one knows why finasteride can cause impotence, depression, etc.

While these natural things that I offer in my regimen, have no side effects (documented)

----------


## Louish

You are basically saying that dht as no other role in the body than making you lose hair and you pretend knowing anything lol The cause of those side effect is very well known and anyone familiar with the role of dht knows that is is critical for sexual fonctions. (Among other things) You are fooling no one here. I suggest you go "read on the internet" mr scammer.

----------


## sayian

Mr. Louish I am no scammer. I proved you lied, please don`t post here anymore as you don`t have anything constructive to say only to call me a scammer. I worked for this, I have no side effects. I feel better than last 5 years after restoring my hair.  :Smile:

----------


## Louish

You see the thing is, I am actually saying a lot of construtive things, saying otherwise won't make it magically disapear. Everything you said is nonsense and misinformation, I am not trying to win an argument, I only made sure you discredit yourself enough not to ne able to scam anyone here. You lost no will believe you. I will never stop until you give up trying to scam people. You can complain to moderation if you like.

----------


## sayian

"Nonsense and misinformation" - dude, go away. Proved that  you are already a liar by calling yourself a biochemist while you don`t know that no one knows why finasteride has side effects. Please go away, troll. I am here to talk with normal people not trolls. cheers

----------


## Louish

The fact that you don't see the ridicule of basically everything you say is priceless.

----------


## Notgivingup2

Right, I keep seeing this thread pop up and I'm bored of it now. 

To the original poster, whose name isn't worth remembering - no one ****ing cares. 
This is a pointless ****ing thread. Let's entertain the fact that you've cured baldness, let's pretend that's even slightly true, this is still a pointless ****ing thread. 

I might take a trip to the local children's hospital, visit the terminal ward, brag I've cured their diseases, then not tell them a ****ing thing about it or offer any evidence. **** it, while I'm at it I'll sexually abuse a nurse and probably get made president of America. 

This thread boils down to you making some mental, unjustified claim, offering no ounce of evidence, then claiming you're just doing this to let us know we can all relax before you become a billionaire for selling your cure, that you, a man from a 'poor country' and 'poor background' managed to beat thousands of educated and well funded researchers to finding after two whole years of internet based research. 

... why the **** am I even replying to this shit. Either offer some proof, which I'm sure you probably don't even ****ing have, or stop wasting everyone's time. 

You and this thread make a drum kit in Ann Frank's attic look useful.

----------


## Louish

> Right, I keep seeing this thread pop up and I'm bored of it now. 
> 
> To the original poster, whose name isn't worth remembering - no one ****ing cares. 
> This is a pointless ****ing thread. Let's entertain the fact that you've cured baldness, let's pretend that's even slightly true, this is still a pointless ****ing thread. 
> 
> I might take a trip to the local children's hospital, visit the terminal ward, brag I've cured their diseases, then not tell them a ****ing thing about it or offer any evidence. **** it, while I'm at it I'll sexually abuse a nurse and probably get made president of America. 
> 
> This thread boils down to you making some mental, unjustified claim, offering no ounce of evidence, then claiming you're just doing this to let us know we can all relax before you become a billionaire for selling your cure, that you, a man from a 'poor country' and 'poor background' managed to beat thousands of educated and well funded researchers to finding after two whole years of internet based research. 
> 
> ...


 LMAO you killed me at the end....

----------


## sayian

I understand there are a bunch of hysterics around that go bald. But try to understand me too. I`ve spend years of stress and money to find this. I can`t simply give it away. Want it, buy it. Sorry  folks, nothing is free in this world.

----------


## Louish

> I understand there are a bunch of hysterics around that go bald. But try to understand me too. I`ve spend years of stress and money to find this. I can`t simply give it away. Want it, buy it. Sorry  folks, nothing is free in this world.


 Yeah I think you missed the point of his comment. Pretty much like every comments before it.

----------


## sayian

> Yeah I think you missed the point of his comment. Pretty much like every comments before it.


 Pretty much I don`t give attention to trolls like you, bye.

----------


## Louish

Bye? Are you going somewhere?

----------


## sayian

> Bye? Are you going somewhere?


 No, but you can leave my thread. I like to keep an ontopic discussion

----------


## Louish

I've never been off topic...But I like your lack of sanity, you just plain ignore every single fact you are given or just make up your own. Problem is in the end you won't sell sh**t.

----------

